# Re: How to claim 5 points for work experience in Australia



## deepalp (Jun 16, 2018)

*Re: How to claim 5 points for work experience in Australia*

Hi there! 
I am a newbie here and I have a query on to how to claim 5 points for Australian work experience.
I am on 457 visa.
I have been working in Australia since 8 months and now I’ll be back to India for 1 month .
And again might go back to Australia for another 4-5 months.

Will I qualify to claim the 5 points for Australia Work experience for my PR ?

There will be a gap in this one year of experience . Is that considered?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepalp said:


> Hi there!
> I am a newbie here and I have a query on to how to claim 5 points for Australian work experience.
> I am on 457 visa.
> I have been working in Australia since 8 months and now I’ll be back to India for 1 month .
> ...


You can keep adding all the experience that you get in Australia, even if it’s in bits and pieces 
The gap or number of days in each visit does not matter as long as it is within 10 years 
And you are on a legal working visa

Once you cross 1 year in total, you can claim 5 points

Cheers


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

NB said:


> You can keep adding all the experience that you get in Australia, even if it’s in bits and pieces
> The gap or number of days in each visit does not matter as long as it is within 10 years
> And you are on a legal working visa
> 
> ...


Hi, Is there any specific work visa on which we can claim 5 points of Aus work exp?

I might be getting Australia Onsite in current organization. Should I request them to file for any specific visa in order to gain those 5 points? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

diliprathore85 said:


> Hi, Is there any specific work visa on which we can claim 5 points of Aus work exp?
> 
> I might be getting Australia Onsite in current organization. Should I request them to file for any specific visa in order to gain those 5 points? Many thanks in advance.


Ask them to file under a MLTSSL Anzsco code in which you are most likely to get a positive assessment from the skills agency

Cheers


----------

